# Carrier Hvac condenser nor fan turning on.



## Notagain (Sep 22, 2021)

Newb. Ive tried all I can from Googling. Newb so I'm not very technical.

So outside unit/ condenser nor fan turns on.

The blower in attic runs fine.

There is no disconnect panel, but checked breaker panel and nothing was tripped. 

There is no floater switch in attack... no leaks. The escape pipe was clear.

Copper lines weren't frozen. 

The thermostat looks to be working fine.

When you turn ac on, you hear one click. No humming, nor rattling noise, nothing at all. 

I opened panel, and checked contactor switch button and it presses in when you turn a/C on, and depresses when ac is off. 

Last month had same issue but it ended up being the contactor. It did not hold, so replaced it and A/C worked fine. Tech so checked freon, said it was fine.

The capacitor had no bulge. But I hear it can still be bad without it bulging.

I checked condenser fan, and it will spinning freely if I hit it with a stick, but does not keep spinning. I barely hit though, clockwise. 

Would a bad capacitor cause both the fan and condenser to not turn on. Wouldn't it make some kind of noise. 

One thing I noticed b4 it went out today is that the outside unit made a different noise. Nothing loud or rattling, but it's hard to explain. Like a whirling sound. 

That's all I got. Any ideas on what else I can do in newb terms?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

